# Dominant Panther Girl Seeking Casual Plaything (Discord/IMVU)



## Orana (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm a dominant female panther girl, though I roleplay as human sometimes too. My kinks are listed below:

([g] for what I would be giving and [r] for what I would be receiving)

*Into:*
Accents [r]
Affectionate domination [g]
Appearing in your dreams [g]
Attention [r]
Biting [g]
Blindfolds [g]
Body worship [g]
Bondage [g]
Breast smothering [g]
Breast suckling [g]
Bulges under clothes [g]
Casual domination [g]
Chastity [g]
Choking/Breath play [g]
Collar/leash play [g]
Compersion [g/r]
Creative minds [r]
Cuckolding [g]
Cunnilingus [r]
Daily rituals/reminders [g]
Femdom [g]
Furries/anthros [g/r]
Gentle domination [g]
Groping [g]
Hair tugging [g]
High libido [g/r]
Intellectual stimulation [g/r]
Jeans [g/r]
Kissing/Making out [g]
Leaving marks [g]
LGBTQ+ [g/r]
Light CBT [g]
Light sadism [g]
Multilingual people [r]
Muscular men [r]
Neck kisses [r]
No pants [g/r]
Obedience [r]
Pegging [g]
Permissions [g]
Post-orgasm torture [g]
Prominent male shoulders [r]
Psychological domination [g]
Pussy worship [r]
Scratching/scratch marks [g]
Sensual domination [g]
Sleep play [g/r]
Subtle domination [g]
Teasing & orgasm control/denial [g]
Toys [g/r]
Uncircumcised cock [r]
Vegetarians [g/r]
Voyeurism [r]
Young & Kinky [g/r]

*Curious about:*
24/7 Servitude [r]
Animal tail butt plugs [g]
Ass worship [r]
Corsets [r]
Cum eating [g]
Erotic photography [r]
Exhibitionism [g]
Fishnet stockings [r]
Foot worship [r]
Group sex [r]
Petplay [r]
Rope play [g]
Submissive couples [r]
Wax play [g]

*Soft Limits:*
Oral sex [g]
Cum [r]
Saliva [g/r]

*Hard Limits:*
Anal sex [r]
Cold [r]
Feminization/sissification [g/r]
Hook-ups/One-night-stands [g/r]
Impregnation [g/r]
Leather [g/r]
Strangers [g/r]

If you've read all that, yay! I'm looking mostly for something to do in my free time, so nothing too serious or with long posts, just something fun if we hit it off. I think my top fantasy is having someone absolutely under my control, who's turned on by serving me in any way I please. I picture a begging furry pet at my feet, me tugging on their collar as they whine and plead for my praise. (I'm also not against group play or exhibitionism, VERY hot! So let me know if you have friends or a group into that kind of thing.)


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m into bondage


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey! If you're open by chance, I'd love to maybe give you what you seek to make your top fantasy actually come true!

My discord is: Axel Redtail #9250 if you're interested in an active user to be around ^w^


----------



## edgelorddino (Oct 12, 2019)

im pretty interested to do some sort of rp with you, most of my male characters are pretty submissive so I think it would be pretty fitting honestly.

should I shoot you a dm to discuss stuff?


----------



## HeartAngel (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello! I'm interested, I sent you a dm


----------



## Orana (Oct 12, 2019)

edgelorddino said:


> im pretty interested to do some sort of rp with you, most of my male characters are pretty submissive so I think it would be pretty fitting honestly.
> 
> should I shoot you a dm to discuss stuff?



A DM is fine, thanks


----------



## Orana (Oct 12, 2019)

Flame ZaFoxy said:


> Hey! If you're open by chance, I'd love to maybe give you what you seek to make your top fantasy actually come true!
> 
> My discord is: Axel Redtail #9250 if you're interested in an active user to be around ^w^


I tried to send a request and it didn't work. DM me?


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Oct 16, 2019)

Orana said:


> I tried to send a request and it didn't work. DM me?


Sent you a dm. Hopefully this problem can be solved soon enough ^^


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2019)

I’m Universe#9288


----------



## CaregiverShade (Oct 16, 2019)

I'd be interested in submissive stuff to you ^^; My discord is theRANDOMmind#5855


----------



## Blackrose_Darcnight (Nov 20, 2019)

I just clicked here since my character is also a black panther, but she's a girl so not sure if you want some fxf action. She's quiet and a submissive type, quite embarrassed with intimate stuff but never says 'no' and even when she says 'stop' deep down she still wants it so she likes a gentle dominant partner. She's scared of pain but a little soothing afterwards will comfort her. Not sure if you like this type of character but message me if you're interested.


----------

